# rebatching



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Did my first scented batch, not sure if I poured too early....

after four days it is still "creamy" (not runny, just very, very soft and sticky) in the center, making it impossible to cut cleanly. Can I let it cure out as a log and rebatch it? If I missed trace, is this possible? THe bars I whacked off (not pretty) did dry to a "normal" hardness so far. No odd color spots, no streaks, nothing. 

Used Bramble Berry's Rosemary mint (wish it was more rosemary, smells like plain mint so far) at 5% on a recipe I have done half a dozen times with no issues as unscented.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I would take the whole thing out of the mold and rebatch it right away and not waste the mold space. Rebatching can be done in a crock pot on low, in the oven in a covered pot, or on the stove over a double-boiler. It takes a couple of hours to melt back down. Hopefully you used the correct amount of lye, liquid, etc. and just poured before you got to trace. The scent probably had nothing to do with it. It won't be pretty but it can most likely be saved and rebatched soap has a great lather! You can rescent it too as most of your scent will burn off in the second cook.


----------



## DaniR1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually like the look of rebatched soap. Except for the Butt Naked that is. My family tells me it looks like fudge. I thought it looked like another dark brown substance. LOL Smells good though.

But the rest of the soap that I have rebatched, I like the way it looks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I would be wondering if you miscalculated along the way somewhere. Go back over your notes and double check everything.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I also like the look of rebatched soap. I told my daughter that I find it more moisturizing, she told me to up the retail price.  Dorit


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have several soaps that I rebatch on purpose. I sell them at the same price as my other soaps.


----------

